# Ryan Reynolds is Conner McLeod in Highlander Remake



## The Big G (Jun 27, 2012)

> Ryan Reynolds has been cast as Connor MacLeod in the forthcoming reboot of the Highlander franchise.
> 
> According to The Tracking Board - who broke the story - Reynolds has been in negotiations for the last month to play the immortal, who was a sword-happy Scot in the original.
> 
> There?s no word yet as to whether Reynolds will be attempting a Celtic brogue in the reboot, though we recently caught up with director Juan Carlos Fresnadillo, who told us the following about his vision for the flick, including whether or not he'll be using any of Queen's iconic soundtrack.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 27, 2012)

I really love highlander but last movie was so bad.
well "end game" was the last good movie of it. that i can remember


----------



## James Bond (Jun 27, 2012)

ffs RR stop dicking about and get on with the Deadpool movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2012)

You gotta be shittin' me.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 27, 2012)

Old news.

And bad ones at that.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 27, 2012)

RR as Conner?Next up a shitty remix of Princes of the universe, they already did that but most likely will in the remake too(can't be as bad as that one but it's not hard).


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2012)

Is anyone surprised?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 27, 2012)

Noe cast Jack Black as Ramirez.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

i like highlander lets see if reynolds can be good in this


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2012)

abs reynolds


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 27, 2012)

Why is he in everything now?

They should of got either:

Thomas Jane

Kevin McKidd:

Henry Ian Cusick

Thomas Jane looks a lot like the original actor. Kevin McKidd and Cusick are both very good Scottish actors. It would be nice to have a Scotsman played by a Scotsman.


----------



## Angelos (Jun 27, 2012)

Another Highlander film? Honestly, there should've only been one.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2012)

Never saw the original Highlander, only know the references.  Get it mixed up with Mad Max (another movie I never saw).


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2012)

I've never heard that one before.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2012)

Probably because aside from "There can only be one" I don't know anything about Highlander.  I guess I thought Mel Gibson played in the movie so I thought it was like Mad Max?  Dunno what year it was mad, what the plot is, setting, or anything.  Even if the title is Highlander or The Highlander.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2012)

Well if you have the time I recommend both.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 27, 2012)

Might be win , who's playing the Kurgan?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2012)

I too never seen Highlander, It doesn't seem like a movie that aged well either.

might not enjoy it as much as I would have if I watched it back in the day.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 27, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Never saw the original Highlander, only know the references.  Get it mixed up with Mad Max (another movie I never saw).



I command you to watch it and rock out to all the songs by Queen in it



Zen-aku said:


> Might be win , who's playing the Kurgan?



Its probably going to end up being The Rock or Vin Diesel lol

Though honestly I think those two could be a badass Kurgan, though no one will be able to top Clancy Brown's Kurgan


----------



## Detective (Jun 28, 2012)

Well at least look on the bright side citizens of NF, with Hollywood's current record of unsuccessful classic reboots, there can only be one of this film when it is released.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 28, 2012)

Inb4RemakeofthefreshprinceofbelairstarringRyanReynoldsastheleadrole

No seriously, this guy is the next Nic Cage.


----------



## Pocket4Miracles (Jun 28, 2012)

Should have got a real Scot like that actor from Games of Thrones....mmmm...Richard Madden, not an American.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2012)

Well, Conner _is_ an alien.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2012)

That makes more sense.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2012)

abs reynolds is best reynolds


----------



## Chuck (Jun 29, 2012)

The Highlander movies I remember watching were good, and Ryan Reynolds doesn't seem to be bad with portraying characters wielding swords soooo


----------

